# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  "Swing" number tunes

## Drew Egerton

I was working on Swing 51 earlier (thank goodness the Mandozine tab was accessible again). It led me to wonder how many numbered "Swing" tunes are out there and if there was any meaning to any of the numbers or not.

It looks they are all Django tunes except 51 written by Tony Rice?
Was each one written in the year it is named after? A quick Google of Swing 42 says it came out in 1941 so unless it was like a new car model, that isn't it.

What few I know of from my library are:

Swing 39 - Django, also Tiny Moore & Jethro Burns
Swing 40 - Django
Swing 41 - Django
Swing 42 - Django, also Rice and Grisman
Swing 48 - Django
Swing 51 - Tony Rice & David Grisman

Are there more? Did Swing 43 just not turn out well, or is it out there and I just haven't discovered it? Where are Swing 1-38?


Just curiosity from a bluegrass picker dabbling in Swing and Dawg tunes. Thanks!

----------


## ralph johansson

Tony Rice was born in 1951.

----------


## dcav

Great thread.......I dare all youngs to write a swing 19 right now before it's too late. You've all listened to these old guys......come on youngs....lets hear it. Create......Create.....

I'm half way old....and I just may throw my notes into a challenge. Lets hear some young swing based on some old swing....can you do it? are you up to the challenge?

dc

----------


## dcav

Hey Youngs......there's no money in it for you. Can you create some swing with no money involved? Just like the old days.

----------


## dcav

If it's good enough.......lots of people will enjoy it.... and play it......for a long time....into the future

----------


## dcav

hmmm....are there any youngs listening to me? Chris Thile.....are you here? Can you write me an youngold swing tune?

----------


## DavidKOS

> It looks they are all Django tunes except 51


Yup, all but 51 are Django tunes.

Also "Swing from Paris", Swing Gitane", "Swing Dynamique", "Swing Guitar", "Swinging with Django", "Swingtime in Springtime", "Swing Rumba", "Swing Valse", and of course "Minor Swing".

----------


## Drew Egerton

> Tony Rice was born in 1951.


Well that makes sense. Maybe I will start working on Swing 85. Surely I can come up with something before somebody else makes one famous  :Grin:

----------


## Mark Seale

Tcha Limberger - Swing 12012

----------

DavidKOS, 

dcav, 

Drew Egerton, 

Mandobart, 

Victor Daniel

----------


## dcav

Yes......Love It

Anyone here write any swing stuff?

----------


## Don Stiernberg

I made a number one time that I call The Mayor of Swingville. It's the last track on the CD called Good Numbers.

In Jazz Mandolin Appetizers there's one called Minor(and Major)Swing and another called Chord Melody #4, "Swing".

----------

dcav, 

Drew Egerton, 

James Vwaal, 

John Soper, 

Victor Daniel

----------


## Victor Daniel

> Yes......Love It
> 
> Anyone here write any swing stuff?


I play mandolin in a gypsy swing band named Cottonwood Club. I've written a few Swing number tunes like Swing 13 and Swing 17. Recently we played a show here in Helena, Montana with a few guest artists.I'm not sure how to embed an MP3, but below is a link to the recording of Swing 13 by Cottonwood Club featuring special guests Alfonso Ponticelli on guitar and Tim Kliphuis on violin. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7C...ew?usp=sharing

----------

DavidKOS, 

dcav, 

James Vwaal

----------


## Joel Glassman

Titi Winterstein Swing 85. Good tune.

----------

